

Lean Startup on a bus - mmmmax
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13772_3-20041189-52.html

======
lionheart
Had the San Francisco bus drop by as I was working at Gangplank in Phoenix
today. Talked to some of the people and it sounds like an amazing experience.
I will have to apply next year.

------
Udo
When I first heard about this I thought this was cool: a couple of people are
going to build the basis of their startup over a few days as they travel on a
bus! However, this is the first time I've seen the actual website and the
whole thing feels more like a well-sponsored publicity stunt. I'm sure it's
still an awesome experience for the people involved, but from the name of this
thing I imagined something completely different.

------
mwdev
I've tried to keep track of everything here. If you're on the bus, I'd love
for you to contribute to what I'm collecting. Just sign in, select the item
you want to add to and hit enter. Start typing.

[http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2...](http://www.mindwallet.com/?ItemKey=787541c7-0860-41ea-a21a-2322e06675c3&ParentID=06f246c1-b947-434a-95ce-2ca5bf7d0584)

------
jwwest
I'm on the Cleveland bus. To say that this has been an amazing experience
wouldn't do it justice. I have learned more in the last two days than I have
in a long long time. Constraints do indeed breed creativity.

------
flog
You can also play along on The Startup Bus's stock exchange at
<http://www.startupbus.com/ref/1>

------
hanibash
On the Chicago bus here. Currently in Wichita, Kansas. Our service is
basically ready and we're going to sell it like crazy at SXSW

------
babyshake
I'm working on the ramen profitable bouncr.com service mentioned in the
article. AMA.

~~~
spoiledtechie
How did you get on the bus? Sign up process?

~~~
bound008
the application process was on startupbus.com ... you had to get a referral or
an invite first, and then write a short application.

------
Tyrant505
Startup tours! Love it.

------
ahoyhere
How can you get out of the building when you're stuck on a bus?

~~~
mmmmax
they stop the bus :)

